
BlackBerry 10: A better Android than Android? - ocean12
http://www.zdnet.com/blackberry-10-a-better-android-than-android-7000012967/
======
Zigurd
From the article: "On Tuesday, it was confirmed that approximately 20 percent
of the applications in the BlackBerry 10 App world were in fact, re-packaged
Android apps."

Why aren't 99% of BB apps Android apps? The key is "re-packaged." Blackberry
is SO close. But you can't take an .apk file and install it on a Blackberry.
That's putting a huge bottleneck around getting Android apps.

